# Would you use these people?



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I was browsing cleaning products, and came across this company, check out what's just under their name   

http://www.cumbriaprowash.co.uk/car-detailing.htm


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

No I wouldn't! Sounds like they are hardly specialised to do the job if they advertise as Driveway cleaning! Sounds like more of a case of Copy & Paste stages from another website and add as a sideline jobbie? Could be entirely wrong though in which case I stand corrected.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Detailing being quite new, everyone is jumping on the bandwagon, I cannot comment on the level of their work at its not shown


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Webpage gives the impression of amateurs
They can't spell some words - inevitable these days, but you'd think they'd spellcheck before publishing
Why are they machine-applying sealants and glazes? There's nothing to breakdown (is there?)!
The showroom shine contains 3 wax layers - on top of all the other stuff, that would take several days to do properly. For £300? Where's their profit margin?
I wouldn't let them near my face with a feather duster
Stay away
I could do it better


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Sealents and glazes can be applied via machine using a finishing pad.

In all honesty, I looked at a couple of things.....website as a whole, services, prices.


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

This one charges approx £150 and for the price looks like a good service.
http://www.polishingbooth.com


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know the 1st thing about detailing, but I wouldn't go anywhere near someone with so many spelling mistakes in their ad. They sound like pikeys to me :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't be so hard on them they are from Cumbria after all.


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> I don't know the 1st thing about detailing, but I wouldn't go anywhere near someone with so many spelling mistakes in their ad. They sound like pikeys to me :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

uzzieman said:


> This one charges approx £150 and for the price looks like a good service.
> http://www.polishingbooth.com


Urm - His work certainly looks good but 8 hours to do the following? takes me 4 hours just to do 1 layer of wax!! :lol: :lol:

The Detailing Process
Many people want to know exactly what work is going to be carried out on their car and what makes car detailing so different from a quick wash and polish. With every car I work on I follow a 24 step detailing process on the exterior and a 5 step process on the interior. This takes around 8 hours to complete.

Exterior:

1.High pressure rinse.
2.Wheels cleaned using an acid free gel, and natural, metal free brushes.
3.Tyres cleaned using a citrus based degreaser.
4.Wheel arches cleaned using a citrus based degreaser.
5.High pressure rinse.
6.Lower half of vehicle treated with a citrus based degreaser to remove road tar, bugs and caked on road grime.
7.High pressure rinse.
8.Vehicle covered with Snowfoam via foam lance, removing stubborn dirt and road grime before any contact is made with the vehicle to reduce the risk of inflicting damage.
9.Snowfoam allowed to dwell for 8-10 minutes.
10.Badges, panel gaps, window rubbers, grilles etc. cleaned with natural horsehair brushes and a citrus based degreaser.
11.Door shuts cleaned using a citrus based degreaser.
12.High pressure rinse.
13.2 bucket method wash, using lambswool wash mitts and a pH neutral shampoo.
14.High pressure rinse.
15.Quick detailer spray applied to aid drying.
16.Dried using microfiber towels. These thick, super soft and absorbent towels help to ensure a perfect streak free finish, with no watermarks or smears.
17.Vehicle paintwork treated with a Paintwork Decontamination process more commonly known as 'Claying. This removes microscopic contaminants from the paintwork, helping to ensure that it is 100% clean and ready for Paintwork Correction.
18.Vehicle paintwork treated with a single stage Paintwork Correction process which will enhance the paintwork by removing light swirl marks and scratches from the finish, and try to achieve a better than factory finish to the paintwork.
19.Vehicle paintwork then treated with a pre-wax cleanser, this helps to ensure the paintwork is perfectly clean. This also assists the wax bonding process to achieve maximum protection from the wax.
20.Vehicle paintwork waxed using a high quality carnuaba wax. Helps to ensure that the finish achieved by paintwork correction is protected, as well as adding the finishing touch to the appearance of the vehicle.
21.Glass cleaned using a glass cleaner and a sheeting agent applied, this helps to prevent ice sticking to the vehicles glass, as well as sheeting water away to give maximum visibility when driving in wet weather.
22.Dressing applied to tyres, wheel arches and plastics.
23.Window rubbers dressed using a non-silicone gel.
24.Final paintwork wipe over and final inspection before handover


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Would you rather someone can spell, or use a machine properly, I can't spell for bugger, but can use a machine properly..


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

dooka said:


> Would you rather someone can spell, or use a machine properly, I can't spell for bugger, but can use a machine properly..


It's not about being able to spell it's the professionalism that having a well presented site with correct spelling shows. It's not difficult to use a spell checker and if they can't be bothered or don't care about something as simple as checking their spelling then why would you expect them to be bothered about putting any effort in elsewhere?

Just my personal opinion of course and you're quite right they could be fantastic however I'd never deal with a company that can't be bothered to spell check their own advert!


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

dooka said:


> Would you rather someone can spell, or use a machine properly, I can't spell for bugger, but can use a machine properly..


But then you must have used a spell check on your website because a quick scan of it didn't show up any obvious errors to me!

Ant


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Or they could be dyslexic, yes obvious poor spelling I can understand, if you look at my site, there will be spelling mistakes, and gramatical errors, but I am dyslexic, I do run a spell check, but as stated above, some spell checkers won't pick up some mistakes, then there is the their, there, and they're, which spell checkers won't always pick up ..

I also agree, a nicely presented site will add confidence to a prospective customer..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> but can use a machine properly..


Hell yeah you can buddy 

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think they have branched out from drive way cleaning


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

fancy giving me a lesson dooka?

Got a roatry and some paint to correct!


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

dbairduk said:


> Got a roatry and some paint to correct!


Haven't you done that yet, you bought that rotary about 5/6 weeks ago?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Happy to help anyone out, just contact me, and we can see what we can do ..


----------

